# What is it like having a pump



## zoeynewman (May 29, 2012)

Hi im new to this as only been diagnosed on the 6th of may this year.
I heard about a insulin pump and was just wondering what people thought of them and if you think there a good idea.
Im injecting insulin twice a day and doing bg four times a day, I hate needles and at times find it very hard to inject my self and do my bg as it can be really painful and sometimes I cant get enough blood out to test my bg levels.
Do you think it would be a good idea for me to try and get a pump.
Anyone who uses one i would love your advice. 
Many thanks Zoe.


----------



## Phil65 (May 29, 2012)

zoeynewman said:


> Hi im new to this as only been diagnosed on the 6th of may this year.
> I heard about a insulin pump and was just wondering what people thought of them and if you think there a good idea.
> Im injecting insulin twice a day and doing bg four times a day, I hate needles and at times find it very hard to inject my self and do my bg as it can be really painful and sometimes I cant get enough blood out to test my bg levels.
> Do you think it would be a good idea for me to try and get a pump.
> ...



Hi Zoe,

After 15 years of injections I have now been on a pump for just over a year.  AND I wouldn't give it back! It is not a cure and is still hard work but for me it gives me more flexibility, especially when taking part in sport.  I test more on the pump than I did when on MDI. My Hba1C has greatly improved with less hypos and hypers. You get out what you put in!  Is a pump a good idea?....I've not heard of anyone giving one back! There is plenty of information on this site and in the pumping section that might help you to decide.


----------



## zoeynewman (May 29, 2012)

Aww thank you 
I had some lady come out for a home visit and I asked her about them and she said it can be hard getting funding for them.
Shes not from my area but in her area she said only 12 people a year can get one, but ive been told you can appeal for one.
Has anyone appealed for one and if so was it easy.


----------



## Phil65 (May 29, 2012)

zoeynewman said:


> Aww thank you
> I had some lady come out for a home visit and I asked her about them and she said it can be hard getting funding for them.
> Shes not from my area but in her area she said only 12 people a year can get one, but ive been told you can appeal for one.
> Has anyone appealed for one and if so was it easy.



I certainly didn't meet the NICE guidelines as my Hba1C was always ok. I pushed hard and wouldn't take no for an answer! I had to make my team realise that I understood diabetes, carb counting, carb to insulin ratios, corrections etc,etc.  It does seem to be a postcode lottery but if your Consultant recommends you get a pump your PCT have to supply you with one.  In your case (and I don't know your age) I would probably suggest getting in the routine of injecting,testing, carb counting etc....I would be surprised if you remain on two injections a day and just generally getting used to having diabetes for a while....changing over to a pump is almost like starting again (albeit with a better understanding of diabetes)


----------



## zoeynewman (May 29, 2012)

Im 18  
I havent really been told much in general, the dietitian I saw was useless she just told me basically its a healthy living diet :S 
I was told not to have to much sugar but they didn't really tell me anything about carbs, all I know about carbs is if I have a hypo I need to have something with more than 20 grams of carbs, so I assume I shouldnt eat anything with more than 20grams of carbs in.
Find it quite shocking that they don't really tell you much and your basically left to find it out for yourself.
Ive been doing my own injections and bg for three weeks now and im still not used to it some times its so painful to inject myself and have to try three different places before I feel comfortable.


----------



## Phil65 (May 29, 2012)

zoeynewman said:


> Im 18
> I havent really been told much in general, the dietitian I saw was useless she just told me basically its a healthy living diet :S
> I was told not to have to much sugar but they didn't really tell me anything about carbs, all I know about carbs is if I have a hypo I need to have something with more than 20 grams of carbs, so I assume I shouldnt eat anything with more than 20grams of carbs in.
> Find it quite shocking that they don't really tell you much and your basically left to find it out for yourself.
> Ive been doing my own injections and bg for three weeks now and im still not used to it some times its so painful to inject myself and have to try three different places before I feel comfortable.



Zoe, it is tough to start with....but you will get used to it and things will get easier I promise! Try to stay positive. I'm hoping for your sake that your team are not telling you too much at once as you have so much to take in on diagnosis. Once things settle down a bit you will probably go to 4 injections a day and you will need to learn about carb counting.  Your carb intake should be offset by the insulin and exercise you take so there is no maximum or minimum carb intake. You are correct in saying if Hypo you need to take on carbs, the rule is 15g carb and retest in 15 mins (glass of orange juice or coke or 3 or 4 jelly babies are perfect!)......you will get plenty of helpful advice on here and you can always look through past threads as well.


----------



## zoeynewman (May 29, 2012)

I was told I would properly have to go up to four injections a day once im used to it, kind of dreading it as im finding it hard as it is.
When they first told me bits and pieces at first I thought it was a lot but I grasped all of what they told me within a few days, just need them to tell me about diet eg, think its shocking they have let me go three weeks with out really telling me anything about diet eg :/


----------



## Phil65 (May 29, 2012)

zoeynewman said:


> I was told I would properly have to go up to four injections a day once im used to it, kind of dreading it as im finding it hard as it is.
> When they first told me bits and pieces at first I thought it was a lot but I grasped all of what they told me within a few days, just need them to tell me about diet eg, think its shocking they have let me go three weeks with out really telling me anything about diet eg :/



It was 15 years before I was told about carb counting!.....for me the single most important factor when trying to get good control, you seem like you are doing really well!  You will get used to feeling frustrated with incompetent people I'm afraid! 'Carbs and Cals' is a good book to buy (available on Amazon)...often recommended on here and if you have an IPhone or smartphone you can download the 'Carbs and Cals' app....very useful especially when eating out. With regards to your diet....there is and probably wasn't anything wrong with your diet....just continue to eat a normal diet and work out the carbs and take the insulin required for those carbs (much easier on 4 injections). Soon injections won't bother you as much...they'll just become second nature.


----------



## Copepod (May 29, 2012)

Welcome Zoe. 

If you're keen to learn more about diet, then the key thing is to consider carbohydrate content of everything you eat - most people call this "carb counting". There's an online carb education course at http://www.bdec-e-learning.com/

The big advantage of having 4 injections a day (over 2 injections) is that you can adjust each one to your readings and you can eat meals when you choose, not to fit in with the injection you had several hours ago. However, in the early stages of diabetes, your pancreas is almost certainly still producing some insulin, at irregular levels- called "honeymoon phase". So, there are lots of variables just now, making it very difficult to get doses right. In the meantime, you do need to eat carbohydrate at each meal, plus have sweets / juice to hand at all times in case of hypos. Assuming you're recording your blood glucose levels and insulin doses, then it would be worth recording carbohydrate intake as well.


----------



## zoeynewman (May 29, 2012)

Thank you both 
Will deffo be looking into both of the things you have told me about.
Is the carbs and cals app expensive ? 
Hoping when I meet with the diabetes nurse to talk about pumps increasing my dosage eg, do you think it is to early to ask to having my injections 4 times a day as it has only been three weeks.
Its only a 20 min appointment so do you think it will be enough time to discuss all of if plus advice on carb counting.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (May 29, 2012)

zoeynewman said:


> I was told I would properly have to go up to four injections a day once im used to it, kind of dreading it as im finding it hard as it is.
> When they first told me bits and pieces at first I thought it was a lot but I grasped all of what they told me within a few days, just need them to tell me about diet eg, think its shocking they have let me go three weeks with out really telling me anything about diet eg :/



Hi Zoe,
you need to understand carbs and what sorts do what to your blood sugar and be able to count them as well when contemplating a pump.
There are people who are given the option to pump without trying MDI (multi dose injections) This is due to being needle phobic so do your research and keep pushing for a pump.

As to what it's like having a pump, erm a lot better than injecting every day. I wouldn't give it back that's for sure.


----------



## zoeynewman (May 29, 2012)

I hate needles so much but i wasent given a choice :/
When i have my meeting on the 11th ill ask for advise on carbs and stuff as wasent told anything about carbs just sugar :/
Will deffo push for a pump I think they sound a lot easier.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (May 29, 2012)

zoeynewman said:


> I hate needles so much but i wasent given a choice :/
> When i have my meeting on the 11th ill ask for advise on carbs and stuff as wasent told anything about carbs just sugar :/
> Will deffo push for a pump I think they sound a lot easier.



Hi Zoe,
make no mistake pumps are a lot of hard work.
As you were not told anything about carbs then the best thing to do is go a head and teach yourself. This will show you are willing to do the work 
Read up on pumps and what they can do if the user uses it correctly and decide if it makes your expectations.
You do need to get used to injecting though because a pump can and does go wrong which means you will have to inject for a time whilst your new pump is delivered to you.


----------



## hyper-Suze (May 29, 2012)

Hi again, 

Also Zoey, the pump doesn't erase the need to test the blood glucose testing and in fact it may increase and I agree with the other pumpers on here, it is not a piece of kit which makes magic happen, you need to be the magic wand that makes it happen! 

I have only just had my pump for 2 months, it was a  long road to get there, it took me 3years, I had to prove to the consultant that I had tried my hardest on MDi, had to demonstrate that I could test and interperate my results, the carb counting course and see a counsellor to accept my illness and other fears.

this past 2 months have been the hardest in terms of working out what my body does! There is even testing every 2hours through the night...not fun at all!!!

The risk of Diabetic Ketoacidosis(the symtoms you desribed when admitted to hospital at diagnosis) is much higher too as the insulin you are injecting last for many hours but in a pump, if the pump gets blocked then you have no insulin on board whatsoever and bg's rise rapidly!

Not sure about the needle phobia as the pump still involves needles, the only difference is they are preloaded(like the finger testers) so it is out of your control.

I would deffo recommend the b-dec online carb course that someone mentioned as it will open up the world of diabetes that you have only just been introduced to!!!


----------



## zoeynewman (May 30, 2012)

Thank you  
I tried going on to that online course and when i click on it to go on it nothing happens :S found it very confusing.


----------



## Copepod (May 30, 2012)

You have to register, free, to access B-DEC carb counting course.


----------



## zoeynewman (May 30, 2012)

I did that and then it comes out with the carb counting thing and click on it and nothing happens or comes up :/


----------



## Robster65 (May 30, 2012)

Just to add that the carbs and cals book/app is really good for learning the amount of carbs in portions of food.

Their website is here http://www.carbsandcals.com/ 

They're developing a blackberry version but no news on it yet.

Even if you just use it for a while to get used to guessing carb contents. You can then start to get used to how much insulin will keep you in normal range (once you're on an adjustable regime) and you'll never look back.

Rob


----------



## Pumper_Sue (May 30, 2012)

zoeynewman said:


> I did that and then it comes out with the carb counting thing and click on it and nothing happens or comes up :/



You have to register and an email will be sent to you


----------



## Northerner (May 30, 2012)

Diabetes UK have also produced a free download of a Carb Counting book which is worth a look:

https://www.diabetes.org.uk/OnlineS...diabetes/Food-and-activity/Carb-count-e-book/


----------



## zoeynewman (May 30, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## zoeynewman (May 30, 2012)

Its now working   
Going to go on to all of the sites everyone has mentioned.


----------



## delb t (May 30, 2012)

Hi Zoe- we also use a site called my fitness pal - its free to join- if your phone can get the internet- have you asked for a kinder finger pricker cos they do vary -we have the one touch comfort- the one they gave my son to start off with was  quite hurtful  -welcome  to the forum by the way


----------



## zoeynewman (May 30, 2012)

Thank you I will have a look now.
This is the one I have http://www.abbottdiabetescare.com/precision-xtra-blood-glucose-and-ketone-monitoring-system.html not sure if its the same name but its by that company and looks like that so it probably is :L
Sometimes testing my bg doesnt hurt at all but sometimes I feel like the needle has gotten stuck, if that makes sense and makes it painful.


----------



## delb t (May 30, 2012)

Hi zoe I think if its black and white and came with the meter then its the one we had to start off with so ask your nurse for a one touch comfort its a bit kinder - hes even tried it out on me and i'm needle phobic!


----------



## zoeynewman (May 30, 2012)

Wait that was the wrong one :L
I use abbots freestyle optimum.
Does your sons one do ketones as well, as the lady told me theres lots of different ones out there but I need one that does bg and ketones.


----------



## delb t (May 30, 2012)

yes the meter tests for both -but the finger pricker you use what colour is it?


----------



## zoeynewman (May 30, 2012)

Oo that is good 
Umm its a black pen with a white button and white put you pull of to put the needle in.


----------



## delb t (May 30, 2012)

yep thats the one we started with -the one I suggested above is more kinder so ask for one of those- plus a spare of everything whilst asking


----------



## Marier (May 30, 2012)

Hi Zoey  
Would you be Interestd in a new finger pricker  device  i have a brand new  one that never been used   it came with my new BG Machine  and is looking for a new home but im afraid i dont know the name of it for you to look at 
Marie


----------



## zoeynewman (May 30, 2012)

Will deffo ask if I can have one of them.
Thank you so much.


----------



## hyper-Suze (May 30, 2012)

Just to add, the carbs and cals app cost me ?3.99, not sure if someone else has already replied this. It is useful when out and/or eating at someone elses as it gives 6 different portion sizes and you match it to the amount on your plate!


----------



## zoeynewman (May 30, 2012)

Oo that sounds so good, so it is deffo worth the money then


----------



## zoeynewman (May 30, 2012)

Hi marier
Oo that sounds intersting, what does it look like, if you don't mind me asking?
Not that ill have any clue aha
Would you want anything for it?


----------



## Marier (May 30, 2012)

Dont want anything for it Zoe just looking for a good home  its small blue message me your address and il post it  Fri and if you dont want it when it arrives  just post it back 
that sound ok


----------



## Marier (May 30, 2012)

Has got 10 lancets with it  also


----------



## suziepoo (May 31, 2012)

Hi Zoey
I was only diagnosed just over 2 years ago and got my pump just over a year ago. 
As I'm needlephobic, I found doing 2 injections a day hard enough to do (even after getting help from the psychologist) and dreaded the thought of increasing the units and the number of injections. When I discussed this with my DSN, she suggested a pump as it would increase my control.
Most of my rates on the pump were guesses, but I'm finally starting to see more single figures rather than double figures. However, I do test more on the pump (it hurts and I still struggle to get enough blood!! No matter what I do!!
Perhaps you could suggest to your DSN that your difficulties injecting make you a good candidate for the pump. As my Mum always says, you don't ask - you don't get!
Good luck!!


----------



## zoeynewman (Jun 11, 2012)

Hi marier sorry its taken so long to reply 
I tried private mailing you but it said it failed :/ 
If you could email me on [email address removed] and i can give you my address if that ok, thank you soo much its very kind of you.
Hi suzie well I saw a diabetic nurse today and she was useless she deals with type two which I see as completely different and i told her how much it hurt to the point where I try at least twice - six times and it gets me so down and so painful to the point where I want to cry anyways she basically said she thinks I should be on four injections a day and I wont get a pump this soon was so annoying its like she didnt listen to anything I told her :/ 
she said to wait till I see someone else who could help me 
Glad things are looking up for you


----------



## trophywench (Jun 11, 2012)

Zoey I've replied re jabs hurting on your other thread.

Unfortunately  the carbs & cals App isn't licensed for my Samsung thing; it's a PITA cos it would be really useful for when we eat out.  Others have had this prob with other Smsung phones, and I keep meaning to email them to ask what if anything they (C&C) can do about it.  I probably won't remember till I'm due to go on holiday again.

I'd applied for it, paid for it; it then started to download and I went goody, then said it wasn't licensed then I was just taking that piece of news in, when it asked me if I wanted a refund? to which I said Yes and I got it back  instantly (well I had 2 emails to my googlemail address I'd had to set up in order to download the App, within minutes, one confirming they'd received ?3.99 and the other to say they'd given it back again)

I agree with learning all about carb-counting but the problem is, you won't be able to adjust your insulin very successfully whilst you are only on 2 jabs of mixed insulin a day.

I think it's utterly parlous that 3  weeks in and you haven't beenn seen by the hospital yet.  Get onto  your GP and badger him for that appointment.  Make sure he knows you are struggling and his nurse is useless to you.  No need o be sarky, just tell him.  They are NOT experts - they can't be.  They aren't even supposed to be experts in anything that goes wrong!   They just have to know a lot of things about an awful lot of things and I don't envy them that, not one little bit.  So having a strop isn't fair, unless perchance he hasn't actually sent  the referral letter off in which case smack him round the ear !


----------



## zoeynewman (Jun 12, 2012)

Ah that's a bit rubbish, I have a iphone so I was able to download the app
The gp person I was wasent my usaul gp and wasent happy about that because she's not very nice, I was poilete and civil with her while I was there but wasent happy with the service I got, Don;t think anyone likes her. She doesnt try to help you, doesnt listen to your problems and if you do say something she grills you on it you feel like your in a police line up. I don't know why shes so harsh.
My usual gp has referred me to see people think that was 2/3 weeks ago and I havent had a letter through or anything confirming it :/


----------

